# What do you all use for dowel guides?



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I have been making rather clumsy dowel drilling guides for my dowels which is a 90 degree block with three holes or four as drilling guides for the dowel placement. I saw on on line that went for 310$ but I think someone can make one like that for a reasonable price.

I can't pre-drill the wood before assembly, it's on corners so I need to do it after the glue has been put on and it's clamped up or even after it dries.

What do you use to line up your dowels?

I didn't realize how many different dowel jigs there are. Here is what I need it for. 









I want to put three dowels in the corner from either the front or the side.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

It doesn't handle thicker woods, but this is my favorite tool for that.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

My Stanley Dowelling Jig. Nothing better IMHO.

Cheers!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I've used one like this for 20years. I think they can be found much cheaper though.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I thought about one of those Don, but the holes I need to drill on on a corner so I need something hand held or that I can clamp on, even though a clamp gets in the way of at least one hole making it twice the job it should be.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

That is why I like the jig I posted Russ. It clamps both boards at the same time and misalignment in tricky places is virtually impossible.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

If you need flush corners in 3/4" stock for cabinets
and things like that, the jigs like the Jessem and the
Dowelmax are good investments.

I have the Jessem and while it is kind of slow going
compared to biscuits or pocket screws, the 
flush corner tolerances are way tighter.

Lots of jigs can do a decent job with frames but
cannot do carcase joinery well.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

David, here is the application I need it for and why I don't think it's the right one. 









I need a jig that can get me three dowels into the corner coming from the front or the side.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Loren, Ideally I'd love to see a corner clamp that has doweling jigs built in. Wouldn't that be a cool thing?


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

Why not just make a custom block out of scrap hardwood?

Drill it out straight on a drill press. Then add a fence for the appropriate setback. Clamp it on with bar or pipe clamps.

Cheers!


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

The guide can be used for 90 degree joints as well as T joints. It is pretty versatile.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Make a jig from any wood, even a 2×4. Drill the holes in a drill press. size will be to accomodate hardened steel drill bushings for the drill size you want to use. http://www.mcmaster.com/#cadinlnord/8492a242/=klvox0


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Russel- I have used Firehouse's method and it works great!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Are you trying to put dowels in to an existing piece from
the outside?

Doweling frames is one thing, but doweling panels
is a different application.

If you want to dowel with flush corners within .5mm tolerances
for casework, you are not going to get it by going with 
a cheap solution. The Jessem is pretty good and the
build of the jig is very robust.

I may not know something though…. perhaps there is a
decent sub-$100 doweling jig that can make flush 
joints in carcase corners I don't know about.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

You say you can wait until after the glue dries and then put dowels in from the outside - so why couldn't you just drill through the face of one panel into the edge of the other, apply glue to the hole and the dowel, and drive it in - no jig necessary? You'd only need something to make sure the drill goes in squarely. Or am I not understanding?


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

This is where only $ increases performance. The cheap dowel jigs work but the expensive ones do so much better and at places where the cheap ones won't fit.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm going to make what I'm talking about tomorrow so everyone will see.


----------



## AlanBienlein (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm trying to understand the need for a jig? Just get a tape measure and pencil and mark the location and drill the holes. Is it really that difficult.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

After more thought, I too am asking why do you need a jig. Just drill a hole, glue in the dowel and shave it flush with the surface. Just use a forstener bit for a clean, chip free hole.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

You have to have some sort of guide if you want three dowels in a perfect line.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Should've said that right away. Anything of the shelf pin jig persuasion would work.


----------



## robjeffking (Aug 19, 2012)

I use the joint genie it makes perfect holes in the mitered edges.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.joint-genie.com/video.html

Never heard of the joint genie until robjefking mentioned it, and I'm
glad to know there's another fine product out there.

Thanks robjefking.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

combo square, pencil, awl. Lay out the holes on a line. Easy with a combo square. Mark the locations, again easy with a combo square. Mark the holes with the awl. Drill. Me thinks you are WAY over thinking this thing.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Go with Jumbojack's method. "You don't need no stinkin jig".


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

This is what I use, not cheap though.


----------

